# UK Study Visa



## astonun (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am living and working in UAE for almost four years. I am now planning to take a break from work and do a MBA from UK. Once i get an offer of admission I will apply for a study visa and resign from job only after the visa is issued.

I want to know if anyone can share a similar experience. What kind of proof will they usually be looking for to be sure that I will be returning to my home country once my course is completed?

P.S I have been to the UK before and have a reasonable travel history


----------

